# Writing with the other hand



## Edward (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I've recently learned how to do everything, including write, with my opposite hand. 
That got me thinking, how many people can fluently do things with the other hand, and when I get the use of my other hand back, will I be somewhat ambidextrous?


----------



## LNZ (Nov 4, 2009)

I am a left handed writer. I only found out then while at primary school (1979), when my left arm froze up and would not move. I tried to write with my right hand but it was so messy, it was useless. As my left hand is attached to my left arm, I could not write and so missed 7 weeks of school. The problem was a blod clot in my left arm. It was fixed by injections to remove the clot. The lost 7th week of school was used to re-learn to write with my left hand again.

I have actually done a few OH 3x3 solves. I'm not very good at it. My PB for a 3x3 OH solve is 6:35 done on a black Ghosthand cube.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 4, 2009)

I find that I can write better than most with my other hand
This is because I do more things with my right hand and I write with my left hand


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 4, 2009)

In middle school I started practicing writing with my off hand (my left hand), so now I am capable of writing with my left hand. My hand writing with my dominant hand is atrocious, so my handwriting with my off hand is even worse. I would say that I am ambidextrous with some things. I learned, purposefully, to sport stack with my left hand being my dominant hand. I also learned to speedcube somewhat equally well with both hands, though I have found that my hands are "better" at different kinds of triggers.

I am still predominantly right hand dominant, but I try to force myself to be some level of ambidextrous in most things.

Chris


----------



## panyan (Nov 4, 2009)

id love to be able to write with both hands, but i am just too good with my right hand 

i was trained to write a side of A4 in 12 minutes and then when i reached that goal, i was trained to write it in 9 minutes. To learn to do this, you must learn to create letters more efficiently and thus, to learn on my left hand would take far too long and would, no doubt, slow my right hand...


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm a lefty, but I've learned to do a lot of things right-handed that would (sometimes) otherwise put me at a disadvantage. Examples:
Using a computer mouse
Cubing (Algs designed for righties)
Keyboards are designed for righties...
Reading books from left to right.
Writing English from left to right. Has anyone ever mentioned how annoying it is when the page smudges when you write with your left hand?

Here's some things that I do that I do because I'm a lefty:
Writing with my left hand
Writing in notebooks from the back to the front because the spine gets in the way of my hand.
My watch is on my left hand
Using a fork and spoon
My left eye is my good eye

I'm ambidextrous:
Throwing and catching


----------



## mati rubik (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm ambidextrous, since I born


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm ambidextrous. I obviously have a preference now, since I haven't practiced everything equally with both hands. I prefer to write left handed, throw right handed, and play instruments right handed. But I can comfortably do these things with either hand, especially with a small amount of practice.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I'm a lefty, but I've learned to do a lot of things right-handed that would (sometimes) otherwise put me at a disadvantage. Examples:
> Using a computer mouse
> Cubing (Algs designed for righties)
> Keyboards are designed for righties...
> ...



This, exept the left eye thing. Mine's worse than my right eye...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anybody else use a regular mouse with their right hand but use their left hand on trackballs/touchpads?


----------



## Brilliantsam (Nov 5, 2009)

This is very interesting that you should bring this up as I have started trying to write with my left hand (without having the want brought on by the desire to cube better and just simply because it's cool ). I can write pretty much as well as my normal right hand with my left but I can't keep the legibility and the speed. It's one or the other at the moment and I have the desperate need for both. I have sort of given up cubing for now, but I will return!


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 5, 2009)

in high school I practiced writing my first name with my right hand and my last name with my left at the same time. I got better at it but it got annoying taking 2 pencils out every time I wanted to write my name.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 6, 2009)

I can do everything fairly fluently with both hands, but my right hand is significantly better for most activities. It would be a lot better if your poll compares quality rather than quantity.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

Interesting subject, I have sometimes trained myself to do somethings with my left hand, such as one-hand typing (although who uses that?)

The interesting part of it is, I have a cubing student who is ambidextrous, he's learning petrus & is very interested in it. But I'm wondering whether he would be better with ZZ since it uses both hands equally (I presume, I haven't delved to deep into it).


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Interesting subject, I have sometimes trained myself to do somethings with my left hand, such as one-hand typing (although who uses that?)
> 
> The interesting part of it is, I have a cubing student who is ambidextrous, he's learning petrus & is very interested in it. But I'm wondering whether he would be better with ZZ since it uses both hands equally (I presume, I haven't delved to deep into it).


I type left-handed all the time. Especially while playing bass at the computer. The right side of the bass keeps my right elbow from resting comfortably so I just use my left. It's surprisingly quick- so many words can be typed with the left hand alone. I have pretty big hands, too- I can do left shift + P comfortable.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 7, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Does anybody else use a regular mouse with their right hand but use their left hand on trackballs/touchpads?



*Me


----------

